# Holy Crap!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I killed *TWO* Roosters in Utah today! Unbelievable!!!

That's two more than I thought even existed!

Sorry guys, I killed the last two... 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang it! I think theres One more remaining but he is very very sneaky!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I killed *TWO* Roosters in Utah today! Unbelievable!!!
> 
> That's two more than I thought even existed!
> 
> Sorry guys, I killed the last two... 8)


Where is the proof? What pheasant farm did you hunt?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

There's still are a few left, good job!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

coolgunnings said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I killed *TWO* Roosters in Utah today! Unbelievable!!!
> ...


No farm, all wild. I know, I can't believe it either. :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i only saw one pheasent. but about 4 thousand hunters. i now know what you are talking about when you always cry about our pheasent numbers problems. this was my first year. fun but i need a dog haha

congrats tex!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i only saw one pheasent. but about 4 thousand hunters. i now know what you are talking about when you always *cry* about our pheasent numbers problems. this was my first year. fun but i need a dog haha
> 
> congrats tex!


I cry 2 but it's the truth.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i only saw one pheasent. but about 4 thousand hunters


 let me guess you were out to salt creek weren't ya.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

no we were hunting fields next to my house. we thought about going there but we knew it'd be packed so we didn't go


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Tex, you expect us to just take your word for such an outragous claim...PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

After today I'm staring to think it was just a bad hallucination. :wink: Sorry, no pics. forgot the camera.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

So, you got out, actually found some birds, AND killed them? 

I am so jealous, I got screwed out of my pheasant hunt at the last minute by my d-bag of a boss suddenly deciding that we had to work this weekend, even though we sat on our cans all week and didn't work. :x 

I keep reminding myself that I am STILL lucky to have a job this year, unlike last year at this time, but it is still VERY annoying. :roll:


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont know about the last 2 bc we been hammering them down in Goshen


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Define "hammering"...


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Define "hammering"...


Yes please do.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dave B said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":375b6mfj]Define "hammering"...


Yes please do.[/quote:375b6mfj]

Please, allow me...

THIS is "hammering"









And this...









And this...









And this...









And this...









All wild birds and all NOT in Utah. Hope that clears up the confusion.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Gee really? Those weren't in Utah? :lol: :wink: 

Nice pics Tex


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lehi said:


> Gee really? Those weren't in Utah? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Nice pics Tex


OK, I lied, they're all down in Goshen over the last five years... :roll:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL, yeah thats hammering alright! If they are pulling that off down in Goshen im impressed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Dave B":3pqjorpz][quote="TEX-O-BOB":3pqjorpz]Define "hammering"...


Yes please do.[/quote:3pqjorpz]

Please, allow me...

THIS is "hammering"









And this...









And this...









And this...









And this...









All wild birds and all NOT in Utah. Hope that clears up the confusion. [/quote:3pqjorpz]

In other states this is considering hammering, in UTAH this is considered making the species go extinct.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2dx02vcs][quote="Dave B":2dx02vcs][quote="TEX-O-BOB":2dx02vcs]Define "hammering"...


Yes please do.[/quote:2dx02vcs]

Please, allow me...

THIS is "hammering"









And this...









And this...









And this...









And this...









All wild birds and all NOT in Utah. Hope that clears up the confusion. [/quote:2dx02vcs]

In other states this is considering hammering, in UTAH this is considered making the species go extinct.[/quote:2dx02vcs]

In UTAH, this is considered a WET DREAM, not reality.

The species is already functionally extinct to all intents


----------

